# ¿Posible falla en placa de control de nevera?



## Kawacuba (Sep 17, 2020)

Hola a todos, espero estén bien. Amigos, les cuento me trajeron hace unos días el circuito de control de la nevera horizontal marca Haier modelo: hce-319r que en la plaquita de alimentación tenía el ic viper 12A muerto, además del electrolítico de entrada frito, un diodo y un zener de 5v en corto en la placa de control.
Por imposibilidad de acceder a reemplazos me fui con la idea de adaptar la placa a una fuente sin trafo, de las que usan la reactancia de un condensador, y todo quedó bastante bien, pues ya la he probado y reprobado mil veces, todo funciona bien.
Luego para dar el sí completo me puse a probar si realmente cuando enfriaba la sonda se indicaba en el display movimiento de la temperatura, y mi sorpresa es que:

1ero y no tan grave- el display no se mantiene encendido luego de unos 15 o 20 segundos (aunque esto puede ser un ajuste de fabrica algo así como para ahorrar 😅) busqué el manual del equipo pero no menciona nada de eso.

2do y si más preocupante- alimento el equipo e introduzco la sonda en agua congelada, pero en el display los movimientos de temperatura son extremadamente lentos.
Yo desconecté la sonda y hice la prueba con el tester, a temperatura ambiente marcaba 1.78k ohm y en cuanto la pones en agua con hielo sube bastante rápido al punto que solo 1 minuto en agua fría ya andaba por los 4k ohm.

Mi duda recae sobre todo en la 2da cuestión, necesito saber si alguien tiene idea o si alguien sabe sobre este equipo en particular si es que el chip que monitorea la temperatura funciona de esa manera (ojo que busqué datasheet y no lo ví, 👉78265 de st microelectronics) o si definitivamente debido al evento que puso en corto al zener 5v que le comentaba antes, también podría haberse cargado la funcionalidad del chip!
Pd: Estoy intentando adjuntar fotos hace rato pero no lo logro.🙁
PD: ya ya logré subir una😅


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 17, 2020)

Un corto puede haberte malogrado el microcontrolador ( una subida o bajada de tensión también lo hacen ) con estas placas verifica que los 5 v no fluctúe, limpia bien la placa con alcohol isopropilico ya que la humedad afecta su funcionamiento, dale una resoldada al PIC, y a las pistas donde entra el sensor... en la entrada de este suele haber un capacitor, controlalo, podes engañar a la placa poniendo una resistencias de 4k a la placa y proba. Espero me hayas entendido Suerte !!!


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 17, 2020)

el arcangel dijo:


> Un corto puede haberte malogrado el microcontrolador ( una subida o bajada de tensión también lo hacen ) con estas placas verifica que los 5 v no fluctúe, limpia bien la placa con alcohol isopropilico ya que la humedad afecta su funcionamiento, dale una resoldada al PIC, y a las pistas donde entra el sensor... en la entrada de este suele haber un capacitor, controlalo, podes engañar a la placa poniendo una resistencias de 4k a la placa y proba. Espero me hayas entendido Suerte !!!


SI creo que quizás ya está matungo, no aguantó el evento que incluso el 7805 que traía lo mando a volar!😂
Ya probaré eso que dices y veré qué tal!
Lo que si noté es que ejemplo: conecto alimentación, y cambiando por un pot en lugar de la sonda voy variando suavemente y tampoco se muestra el cambio en el display, de hecho cambia 1 grado después de varios minutos!🤔
Pienso que debería ser más rápido!🙄
Ahora sí muevo el valor del pot y quito y pongo alimentación de nuevo ahí si me da otro valor al momento.
Gracias "el arcangel"


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 17, 2020)

si tenes medidor de ESR verifica los condensadores si no lo tenes te diria por experiencia que cambies los de la fuente un pequeño rizado hace que el pic no funcione adecuadamente.
Te aclaro que el Pic tiene un Soft el cual solo lo tienen el fabricante a veces hay un problema en el soft haciendo que deje de funcionar una parte de la placa, y otras tiene comportamientos aleatorios.


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 17, 2020)

el arcangel dijo:


> si tenes medidor de ESR verifica los condensadores si no lo tenes te diria por experiencia que cambies los de la fuente un pequeño rizado hace que el pic no funcione adecuadamente.
> Te aclaro que el Pic tiene un Soft el cual solo lo tienen el fabricante a veces hay un problema en el soft haciendo que deje de funcionar una parte de la placa, y otras tiene comportamientos aleatorios.


Eso último es lo que yo creo que ha pasado ahí, quizá el software de malogró y bueno ya no sirve!
De lo otro no tengo medidor esr 😪 lo que si veré es si le pongo otro zener de 5v a ver si mejora el pequeño rizado que pudiera haber, y sino pues ya pasará a mejor vida!☠😅
En realidad la nevera funciona directamente conectada a la línea pero bueno quería mantener el control electrónico que trae de fábrica!😑
Gracias nuevamente!🤓👍


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2020)

Hola, lo que veo cómo grave es que hayas usado una fuente sin aislación, cómo lo es el diseño con condensador. Piensa que todo lo metálico de la nevera, está a potencial eléctrico. Sinónimo de  *electrocución*!!
Si todo parece bien hasta ahora es porque el neutro de red quedó a chasis, pero en cuánto se conecte en otro tomacorrientes en que la fase quede a chasis, las cosas se van a poner feas.
Por otro lado, el mal funcionamiento del sistema, puede deberse a la falta de tensión estable.


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 18, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, lo que veo cómo grave es que hayas usado una fuente sin aislación, cómo lo es el diseño con condensador. Piensa que todo lo metálico de la nevera, está a potencial eléctrico. Sinónimo de  *electrocución*!!
> Si todo parece bien hasta ahora es porque el neutro de red quedó a chasis, pero en cuánto se conecte en otro tomacorrientes en que la fase quede a chasis, las cosas se van a poner feas.
> Por otro lado, el mal funcionamiento del sistema, puede deberse a la falta de tensión estable.


Si entiendo que es uno de los peligros de usar ese diseño pero en este caso no hay contacto con metal en ningún momento, ambas placas van dentro de una carcasa plástica que queda aislada del cuerpo metálico.
Lo otro que decías si, me aseguraré de que lleguen los 5v exactos! Ya comentaré como se comporta! Gracias "Gudino Roberto duberlin"


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 18, 2020)

Mejor busca una fuente aislada para descartar posible fallo del sistema.
La sonda al estar a potencial eléctrico, puede estar haciendo de las suyas con la señal que debería entregar, desconozco si es analógica o digital. Pero en cualquiera de los casos podría verse afectada.


----------



## Javitron (Sep 23, 2020)

ese tipo de fuente que has instalado no es adecuado como te han dicho, es mas a mi no me gustan ni ver, coje una fuente a 12v de algun router o algo que tengas por ahi y prueba, yo no veo raro que le cueste cambiar el valor, puede llevar un filtrado de display, pruebala, ajusta una temperatura, pon un termometro dentro y observa si el funcionamiento es correcto a lo largo de unas horas


----------

